# Did I mess up???



## apex1123 (Jan 19, 2008)

I was using WinMFS for the first time and I installed it on my windows xp computer. I shut down the computer and added my original tivo hd drive and also my new 500gb tivo drive. I wanted to copy the original tivo hd to the new one so I could have the added capacity. For some dumb reason when I didnt see the drives in My Computer, I went to disk management and intialized both drives. Did I just erase my original tivo drive because it doesnt boot anymore. It gets to the powering up screen and then just goes black. 

Please help me. Is there something that can fix my mistake? Can I just go buy another tivo HD unit and copy the image off of that drive or can I use my TIVO 3 series unit to copy the image off of that and then restore it to the new 500gb tivo drive? 

thank for any help you can give me.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

You are probably going to need to obtain an image for the Tivo HD from somewhere. Images for all Series 2 and the S3(not Tivo HD) units are readily availabe for purchase from dvrupgrade.com but I don't think they have produced Instant Cake images for the Tivo HD yet. It still may be possible to purchase the image there though.

Maybe you have a friend, relative, or aquaintance with a Tivo HD, who is brave enough to loan you a unit to copy the image. Of course you will really need to read thoroughly and understand all the instructions at mfslive.org for what you are needing to do.

Probably the best thing to do first off, is to post for help in the mfslive.org forums. You may yet be able to recover the image, somehow.

Another option is to contact the Tivo Corp and just report that the unit will no longer boot. 

Another option is to contact dvrupgrade.com or weaknees.com. Either can readily repair.

One last suggestion is to make sure all the drive cable and power cable connections in the Tivo are correct and secure. I don't know if the drive even has a jumper, but if it does, did you happen to change it?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

If all you did was allow windows write its signature then there is hope look for maketivobootable otherwise you need to get an image for the same model TiVo (first 3 digits of the model number) or purchase Instant Cake for your model.


----------



## apex1123 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies:

I posted on mslive.org but so far no solution as of yet. Someone did mention a utility called maketivobootable but I havent figured out what that is, where to get it and how to use it, so any help would be appreciated. 

I didnt change any jumper settings and I did check the cables again and all cables are secure. 

When I first turn on the tivo it says Welcome, Powering up, it stays on that screen for like 30 seconds and then goes to a black screen.

Thanks for any other suggestions you guys can give me.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

It is a little out of date I do not know if it will work with the new Series3 or THD
TiVo Stuff

Please post back if it works or not.


----------



## apex1123 (Jan 19, 2008)

I figured it out and fix it. What I did wrong was the initialization of the drive. It wasnt booting windows XP with the Tivo drive attached that caused my problem because I have SP2. 

I resolved the issue by using WinMFS, selecting the drive and then going to tools then FixBootPage, Option 1. This fixed my original tivo HD drive. Once I had the original fixed I was able to copy it to my new 500GB drive.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Thats good to know that there is a FixBootPage function in WinMFS it is probably a better replacement for MakeTiVoBootable.


----------

